# Blood on underpants & penis (non emergency)



## Nate'sMama

So I didn't quite know where to ask this. You all are very penis knowledgeable and it does have to do with an uncircumcised penis so...

My son has a small blood stain on his underwear, pain while peeing and I saw a little bit of blood come out after he peed. Also ballooning.

He is 3.5 and over the past 6 months maybe 3 times we've had ballooning and some pain while urinating. One time before this I saw a tiny blood stain on his underwear. But I never saw the blood actually on his penis until today.

Needless to say a little bit freaked and hesitant to take him to the pedi. BUT it's his PENIS!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mommy2maya

um, yes, this is what constitutes an emergency. Blood in urine combined with pain while urinating is not normal or healthy. I would be calling my ped right away, and having my ds drink lots of water while waiting to get in to see the ped, to flush his system as much as I could. UTIs are nothing to mess around with, it can back into the kidneys fast, and that is even worse pain than labor.

Why would you be hesitant to see the ped when your son has pain from urinating and BLOOD not only in his urine, but in his underwear? That sounds quite serious, and just exactly the thing to go see the ped for. I would be very freaked by that happening to my son as well!


----------



## Nate'sMama

Because I'm afraid he'll retract him and cause more pain for him.

I mean non emergency because it is literally a few drops of blood and it has happened once before and he was fine. There is no blood IN his urine. It's like there is a little cut or something.

He is not sick or in pain or feverish or anything else at all.

But again-it's his penis.

I didn't mention that we'll be at the doc tomorrow with DD and I'll be having him checked out then. But I guess I was more wondering if this was normal during separation.

Please don't freak me out with blood backing up and such. I swear this is NOT an emergency. I wouldn't be sitting here typing if it was.


----------



## EricaDoula

I think it would be best to take him to a pedi. Just to be certain.


----------



## Nate'sMama

Yes, I agree. We'll be there tomorrow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaDoula* 
I think it would be best to take him to a pedi. Just to be certain.


----------



## Night_Nurse

It sounds to me that it might be normal separation and maybe the few drops of blood are getting flushed out as the urine balloons around the glans upon urination? My son never had bleeding or pain with separation but sometimes when I'm urinating and I'm on my menses some blood gets flushed out. It doesn't mean the blood is coming from my urinary tract.

You might have your ds pee in a cup of warm water or in a bath to help dilute the urine and reducing the sting. For me personally, I don't think I'd worry as long as the son is urinating regularly, there is no foul odor to it, he has no fever, and there is no flank pain. You can mention it to the doctor tomorrow or you could call the Dr. office today and see what they say.
Did you read the sticky at the top of this forum? It has some good info about normal ballooning and separation in it. Hope your ds is doing better soon!


----------



## Night_Nurse

Here's the link to the sticky:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=764732?

I'm unclear after re-reading your post, did you see the blood just on the head of the penis/in the toilet? Or did you see it actually come out of the urethra (pee hole)?


----------



## Nate'sMama

Warm cup of water sounds like a good idea.
I'll go read the sticky again now. Read it about 6 months ago, but mind is a sieve now that i'm preggo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
It sounds to me that it might be normal separation and maybe the few drops of blood are getting flushed out as the urine balloons around the glans upon urination? My son never had bleeding or pain with separation but sometimes when I'm urinating and I'm on my menses some blood gets flushed out. It doesn't mean the blood is coming from my urinary tract.

You might have your ds pee in a cup of warm water or in a bath to help dilute the urine and reducing the sting. For me personally, I don't think I'd worry as long as the son is urinating regularly, there is no foul odor to it, he has no fever, and there is no flank pain. You can mention it to the doctor tomorrow or you could call the Dr. office today and see what they say.
Did you read the sticky at the top of this forum? It has some good info about normal ballooning and separation in it. Hope your ds is doing better soon!


----------



## Nate'sMama

Just saw it on the tip of the penis and a very faint stain on his underwear. I did NOT see anything come out of the urethra. None in toilet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
Here's the link to the sticky:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=764732?

I'm unclear after re-reading your post, did you see the blood just on the head of the penis/in the toilet? Or did you see it actually come out of the urethra (pee hole)?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

From what you describe I am thinking seperation the ballooning certainly points to that along with stinging when he pee's.

If you do take him to the ped. then make sure they dont touch his foreskin. There is nothing there to see and it may cause him more pain in the long run.

You can also ask your ds to show you how far back the foreskin goes and then give a look and see if there is anything like a cut or raw spot. If he does it then he wont hurt himself. If he dosnt want to that is fine as well but worth a shot to see if seperation is going on.


----------



## Nate'sMama

DS just came over to me and said
Mom I have to pee.
ok I'll help you.
no I think it's ok now.
Goes into bathroom. Yells - it doesn't hurt anymore. it's ok!
How cute is he.

I'll still have the doc check it out.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Night_Nurse

Glad to hear he's okay!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

I am glad to. Please mama be on your guard with the Dr. dont let him even touch your ds's penis. If he wants to see then you move the penis around (not the foreskin) and if you are still concerned have them do a simple swab of the very tip of the penis and see if yeast/bacteria is present. I am pretty sure though they will find nothing.


----------



## eepster

If you still plan to take him to the Dr in the morning, read this article first. This way if your Dr suggests circ for any of these reasons, you know better.


----------



## Nate'sMama

So Doc took a look, he did touch but didn't pull. Said not to worry.

Told me he had an old Scottish Uncle that used to say "Don't worry about your penis lad, someday it'll stand up on it's own" I know he's not scottish, but funny nonetheless.

 Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

that is a cute saying glad you have such a nice Dr.


----------



## Quirky

Coming in a day late and a dollar short here but my guess is that the blood was from separation irritation -- a bit of skin that got pulled and bled a tiny bit. No reason to go to the doctor IMO although it sounds as if you have a good one!


----------



## tutucrazy

I'm a day late and a dollar short too but this is def. normal separation. You can look at my thread about this. Pain, ballooning, swelling and even a little blood are all signs of separation:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ting+urination


----------



## Nate'sMama

So now he's saying he has meatal stenosis. A quick look on the internet tells me it's a complication of circumcision. WTF?
I'll write a new post...


----------



## eepster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
So now he's saying he has meatal stenosis. A quick look on the internet tells me it's a complication of circumcision. WTF?
I'll write a new post...

Yes, it is indeed a complication of circumcision. In areas where most boys are circ'd though, the Dr might just view it as a common problem amongst boys and just never bothered to look into what actually causes it. If you went into see the Dr with a boy who actually did have meatal stenosis, the Dr would never ever tell you that it was an unmentioned common complication of the surgery that was done at birth. Since it takes 3 years to develop typically, it is easy to pretend it is unrelated.

Any Dr, who suggests that an intact boy has meatal stenosis, is showing himself to be very ignorant on the subject. I would find a new Dr ASAP.


----------



## PlainandTall

I don't know that I'd rush to judge the Dr. who gave that diagnosis. Yes meatal stenosis almost always happens to circumcised boys (and commonly!) and the condition is often caused by the lack of a foreskin ... but the condition defined- simply means a narrowing of the meatus- it does not mean- "a narrowing of the meatus but only if the child is circumcised" The condition is defined by the meatus and urination- NOT by the presence of a circumcision. Meatal stenosis can happen in intact boys and even girls.


----------



## Quirky

But it is very rare in intact boys, and it's most commonly caused by circumcision.

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1016016-overview


----------

